# Drag mat for leveling



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

I am looking to but a drag mat to assist with leveling. This will be done manually on a 5k Bermuda lawn.

As I see it I have 3 choice of sizes.

L x w
3 x 3 
3 x 5 
5 x 3

I think either of the 5 footers would speed up the job.

Does the longer length help more or would the wider width help more?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I was thinking about this just the other day and I think if I was pulling it by hand I would probably go with this 5x3 drag mat.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

I have the following 4.5' x 5' and pull it with a small lawn tractor. There is no way I would sign up to drag it over 5k square feet. It weighs 45 pounds and It is not a one-pass-and-done operation.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014SY8B18/

I don't think length vs width matters since, again, the process needs multiple passes. The size I chose was so that it is wider than the tractor's tracks. It just happened to be 5' long then.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have a 3 x 3 mat. Never used it let so can't comment on the results. The reason I brought this size is for storage purpose only. The size should not matter much because you will be doing multiple pulls.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I just received shipment of that 4.5x5 the other day, plan on doing 4500sqft by hand in a few weeks.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Anybody try one with a harness yet?

https://www.amazon.com/XJunion-Resistance-Training-Adjustable-Shoulder/dp/B07FPJBGNN/ref=asc_df_B07FPJBGNN/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312130834541&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11925498973214951119&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9019595&hvtargid=pla-570685578941&psc=1


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> Anybody try one with a harness yet?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/XJunion-Resistance-Training-Adjustable-Shoulder/dp/B07FPJBGNN/ref=asc_df_B07FPJBGNN/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312130834541&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11925498973214951119&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9019595&hvtargid=pla-570685578941&psc=1


No but if you get one you have to post a photo exactly like that guy except with a drag mat behind you.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Anybody try one with a harness yet?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/XJunion-Resistance-Training-Adjustable-Shoulder/dp/B07FPJBGNN/ref=asc_df_B07FPJBGNN/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312130834541&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11925498973214951119&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9019595&hvtargid=pla-570685578941&psc=1


This looks like alot of work. Borrow a machine from someone


----------

